# New Wedge



## Bigdawgwill44 (May 16, 2008)

Looking to buy my first advanced, "expensive" wedge. I was wondering if i should go with a 56 or a 60? I was thinking 60 because id like more loft but all my buddies say 60 degree wedges are tough to hit? Any thoughts, thanks!


----------



## TGOH (Aug 20, 2007)

Well, what do you have in your bag right now? If you don't have a sand wedge already, definitely go for a 54 or 56. If you do, and you're happy with it, go ahead and try out some lob wedges and see what you think. A lot of pro shops will let you try out a wedge on the practice green, and you can get a feel for whichever one you're looking to buy.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

To save retyping for everyone have a search around the forum there has been a bit of chatting about wedges lately


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

Agreed. I'd get a 56 if you don't have one already. Every player should have a good quality sand wedge in their bag.


----------

